# Refurbing alloy wheels with dremel tool?



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Anybody know how, any tips? What attatchments to use etc etc?

thanks in advance

Mark


----------



## Throbbe (Oct 27, 2005)

I wouldn't!!!!!!!

I did an alternator with a dremel a year or so back. Good results, but took soooooooooooooo long, I should have got a bench grinder and done it properly. Wheels would take far longer. Think weeks rather than days!

Also, because you're polishing a very small area at a time it's quite easy to end up with a fairly uneven surface.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

What Throbbe said - I've given up on mine and will be getting them done by a pro in the new year


----------



## Tone (Oct 25, 2005)

Refurbing in what sense? Complete removal of paint and then recoating or touching up curbing?

I touched the kerbing up on my wheels, sanded them back, primed them, sprayed and laquered them. Finish seems ok. Just need to polish them once hardened.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Yeah just touching up some light curbing, I've done it by hand before so am sure the tool would have the torque etc?


----------



## Tone (Oct 25, 2005)

If its a small area i would use some 3M wet and dry paper soaked in soapy water over night. Start with 240grit paper to take off the deep edges, then progress upto 2000grit once the area is cleaned up. Ill have to stick some photos up of the wheels ive just done. I just wanted to get rid of the kerbing so that they all looked nicer for when i came to sell the car


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^Cool! I just really want to try the tool, you know how it is when you';ve got a new power tool to play with ;-)


----------

